# Equipment placement in rack



## ihopalot (Sep 5, 2011)

S there any rule of thumb as to placement of equipment within a rack?


----------



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

Is the equipment rack mounted or sitting on a shelf?

Jester


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I typically put the most heat producing items at the bottom (where they should have a better supply of 'cooler air' - also, this allows the hot air more room to rise) so, amps at the bottom 

my personal preference also is to have things ordered as the signal chain goes: so it goes sources at the top, mixing/dsp in the middle, amps at the bottom


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Chester said:


> my personal preference also is to have things ordered as the signal chain goes: so it goes sources at the top, mixing/dsp in the middle, amps at the bottom


Makes sense. Easiest way to organize your wires, with the added benefit of lightest components on top and back breakers on bottom


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I would agree with the idea of heavier equipment on the bottom, especially depending on the rack or shelves being used.
At the same time I would place my receiver on the top because it generates the most heat...and I wouldn't want the heat to rise and affect other components. Fortunately my amp is the heaviest and generates the least amount of heat. It would go on the bottom.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess I carry the opposite view from the others. I try to put my amp near the top and leave several inches open above it so that the heat can dissapate.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I suppose it depends on the type of amplifier too - my amplifiers that are rack mounted (or have equipment above them) are all fan cooled  if the amplifiers are passively cooled that definitely changes things! then I would suggest the amp at the bottom with open rack spaces above and below - crown audio has some ideas regarding passively cooled amplifiers (see page 6 - I have 4 of these amplifiers, though they are not rack mounted)

www.crownaudio.com/pdf/legacy/102010.pdf


----------



## ihopalot (Sep 5, 2011)

sorry- been away a few
Rack mounted


----------

